# How to access a git repository from behind a proxy

## cubancigar11

I want to access a git repository from behind a proxy (which requires authentication). How to do that?

----------

## Mickael

Hello,

I've got the same problem. Maybe it would be work with this solution : 

http://lkml.org/lkml/2006/2/26/207

 *Quote:*   

> I know I'm comming kinda late, but I'm using:
> 
> export GIT_PROXY_COMMAND=/usr/local/bin/proxy-cmd.sh
> 
> and proxy-cmd.sh is just single-line command glued from what I found 
> ...

 

I'don't get the socket command, where I can find it?

----------

## cubancigar11

Well... now I work at different place so I don't have this problem anymore  :Smile:  Even if I had, the given solution wouldn't work because CONNECT was banned from my proxy. Probably a transparent proxy on my machine could have helped...

But anyway... the "socket" command is not present on my computer either, and Google doesn't help  :Sad: 

----------

## Ragas

I have the same problem. I think it's a really annoying one.

The "socket" command from this HowTo is only present in unbuntu. I haven't found anything similar for Gentoo.

The only way seems to be setting up a transparent proxy.

This would be the only programm under Linux that does not work together with my Proxy. Weak.

I would really appriciate it if someone was able to find another solution.

----------

